# Assign #37: 3 times of day



## Corry (Jan 9, 2006)

This weeks assignment is "3 times of day".  

This means you must take 3 pictures of the exact same composition, but taken in 3 different lighting situations. 

I think this will be a good learning experience!  


Remember to read the RULES before you post!!! Photos posted in the assignments threads are to be NEW PHOTOS taken for the assignment ONLY!

If you have a photo that fits the theme, but was taken before this assignment was posted, you may create a "3 times of day" thread in the regular themes section, as none yet exist. 

The next assignment will be posted next Monday! Have fun!


----------



## Mack (Jan 9, 2006)

must buy a tripod, hehe


----------



## bace (Jan 9, 2006)

That's kinda hard. I'm at work all day.

*shakes fist in the air*


----------



## Corry (Jan 9, 2006)

Then just do same compositions with three different lighting situations.  I suppose the lightsource doesn't HAVE to be Mr. Sun.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 9, 2006)

Can I do 3 photos of my computer screen? 

It's usually on and connected to TPF all day anyway! :thumbup:


----------



## Unimaxium (Jan 9, 2006)

Hmmm I hope I can finally put my flash to good use for this one


----------



## Aoide (Jan 9, 2006)

Cool assignment.  I'm going to have to give this one a try.


----------



## Corry (Jan 16, 2006)

Hmmm...no submissions?  

Was gone/busy most of today...I will try and post a new one tommorrow.  If I forget, shoot me a pm.


----------



## CrazyAva (Jan 21, 2006)

Haha, looks like we have a lot of "I gotta try that one"

and here's another


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 21, 2006)

I never got past my "in the morning"-pic... 
But I already started on it ...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

